# New Rv



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Just to let you know our new Cardinal 3804BH is supposed to come offline today and ship to Baird, TX next week sometime. A couple days for prep and then the PDI! Fifth wheel hitch is being installed as we speak.

We're getting excited! Will update with pictures when we get it!

Mark


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Great to hear!









We can't wait to see the pictures!!!


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Alright Mark!!! Congrats to you and Tish! We are looking forward to seeing pictures of the sweet new Cardinal









-CC


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I did check our Cardinal inventory and it wasnt there. We may not even haul it.

I did pick up a Cardinal today though.



















It will end up in Portland, Or. (Tualitin)

I have to be in Boise for a dealer showing on Monday and will deliver in PDX on Tue. Morn. I wont be in PDX till late Monday and I have to be back in Indy next Fri. So I wont have much time to meet any of you Portlanders. About all the time I will have is while Im at the dealer. If it wasnt for having to stop in Boise, I'd have plenty of time.

The boss said he will let me know if Baird, Tx. pops up. I prolly wont be back quick enough to grab it Mark. But who knows they may haul it themselves.

This is loaded will about everything and has an msrp in the high 80's. It has a trailair pin box and trailair shackles so it rides awesome.

I always worry about scratching these full body paint jobs, but there sure are pretty. About all I can do is enjoy it while its hooked on to me, cause it will be a while before I ever could afford one of these bad boys!

I hope you get your red bird soon Mark!

Carey


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Holy Smokes that is a good lookin' rig.

The camper looks pretty good too









-CC


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Lol. Thanks Curtis, but my truck looks a bit out of place towing this beauty. Hopefully Im out of the wind. Today I prolly burned about 10% more fuel than usual. I had to get thru a low pressure system in Illinois, then the winds in Iowa where puffing pretty good. I made it to Omaha and gave up for the night. I see stars up there, so maybe I made it thru that storm front.

Have a great weekend bud!

Carey


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

One sweet looking 5'er and paint job!! Mswalt, is yours that color scheme as well?


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

That is GORGEOUS! Just not sure it's big enough...


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Mswalt, is yours that color scheme as well?


I wish! Full body paint ups the price about 10-12K! My budget couldn't take that kind of hit.

I did get a free gel-coat finish, though.

Mark


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I can only imagine the smile on your face, its been a long time coming. Enjoy!!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Just got a phone call from the salesman. The Cardinal has arrived! Will take a couple days to prep it and install the washer/dryer.

He asked me to come by to take a peek at it. He said it was one great looking rv--nrew graphics and all. Will try to stop by tomorrow and look it over. Then, I'll schedule the PDI and take possession!

Probably this weekend.

Getting excited.

Mark


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

mswalt said:


> Just got a phone call from the salesman. The Cardinal has arrived! Will take a couple days to prep it and install the washer/dryer.
> 
> He asked me to come by to take a peek at it. He said it was one great looking rv--nrew graphics and all. Will try to stop by tomorrow and look it over. Then, I'll schedule the PDI and take possession!
> 
> ...


Congrats!! Take some pictures and get them Posted


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Congrats Mark!!! I sure would like to come down and run through the PDI with you but with DW being so "close", I need to hang around here. Looking forward to seeing it!

-CC


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

Pictures, pictures, we want pictures!!!!


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Looks like days and days of fun to me.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

proffsionl said:


> Pictures, pictures, we want pictures!!!!


Just got back from taking a peek at the new trailer. Wow! I'm impressed!

I promise I'll take pictures this weekend when we set it up at the local KOA to load it. Have a whole garage full of stuff from the Outback we need to put in it. And I'll take along the camera to take some shots to upload here.

Mark


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

proffsionl said:


> Pictures, pictures, we want pictures!!!!


YEAH!! What he said!!!


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Mark - is it time to change that sig?







I sure can't wait to see that sweet new Cardinal!

-CC


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

collinsfam_tx said:


> Mark - is it time to change that sig?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just changed the signature!

Still waiting on word to come pick it up! Hopefully, this afternoon.

Mark


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

mswalt said:


> Mark - is it time to change that sig?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just changed the signature!

Still waiting on word to come pick it up! Hopefully, this afternoon.

Mark
[/quote]

Christmas came a little early for you this year Mark. CONGRATS!!!!


----------

